
Python for Delphi (P4D) – Set of free components that wrap Python's dll - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/pyscripter/python4delphi
======
peter_d_sherman
Python for Delphi (P4D) is a set of free components that wrap up the Python
dll into Delphi and Lazarus (FPC). They let you easily execute Python scripts,
create new Python modules and new Python types. You can create Python
extensions as dlls and much more. P4D provides different levels of
functionality:

Low-level access to the python API

High-level bi-directional interaction with Python

Access to Python objects using Delphi custom variants (VarPyth.pas)

Wrapping of Delphi objects for use in python scripts using RTTI
(WrapDelphi.pas)

P4D makes it very easy to use python as a scripting language for Delphi
applications. It comes with an extensive range of demos and tutorials.

